
John McAfee predicts $500,000 Bitcoin within 3 years - ca98am79
https://twitter.com/officialmcafee/status/887012614131372032
======
prawn
_" if not, I will eat my dick on national television."_
[https://twitter.com/officialmcafee/status/887024683379544065](https://twitter.com/officialmcafee/status/887024683379544065)

There's a longbets.org joke in this.

~~~
pdq
I'm guessing he would buy a single coin for $500k in 2020, rather than take
the bet loss.

~~~
sushid
He doesn't even have to buy a single coin. He can just buy a fraction for
$500,000 if you want to be technical.

------
banku_brougham
I'd sell calls with a $500K strike price all day.

~~~
geetfun
Name your expiration and ask. Cheap enough, it's worth the gamble!

